# Rediscovering Classical composers these days folks?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For me it's Roland de Lassus, trought fews records, especially the release on Atma record, support your local scene, the ensemble is from Montreal.On this cd called something i dont recalled i dont have it in the hand, it featured bold motets, mezemrizing voices, mandatory listen , i tell yah! 

Lassus never seem so alive , this cd proved it, than i might jumps in Propheptiea sybillatum..

What about another candidate to explore in the depth ,Tomas Louis de Victoria, the palestrina of his era, not by fame, but sonical universe similar contrapunctive method if i'm correct, will seem
trought these news 3 cds i have, i only had few laments of great great Victoria (let's used neologism for purpose sake of grandeure).

What about you guys?

:tiphat:


----------

